# Question from a new prepper



## 101Vet (Jan 25, 2016)

Let me preface this post with the following: I have been completely overwhelmed by the knowledge and hospitality of the members of this forum. What I am about to ask is strictly because I am seeking to understand, not AT ALL to criticize, condemn, etc.

My question: as I have eased into prepping, I have definitely been surprised at times by the ideological worldview that seems to be part and parcel of being a prepper. I am NOT a democrat. I think Barack Obama is a REALLY bad President. 

However, I do not think he is about to impose martial law. Or that Jade Helm was kind of subversive exercise (I was in the Army and got out recently. I have been part of Jade Helm-type exercises. The whole discussion around it has been shocking to me).

I guess I have just been a little taken aback by what seems to be a common leaning towards conspiracy beliefs. Again: not at all speaking against those that hold the beliefs. I am just trying to get a sense of why it is so firmly entrenched in prepper culture. 

Thanks in advance for your insight and wisdom.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Welcome. We get a bit off topic once in a while here . But it is not our fault look at all the opportunity they give us. As for Obama, he has broken so many laws , created his own law, declared himself King. Who can say what he might try. 20 years after he is gone the real truth about what he has been up to will come out. I just hope 20 years from now some of you are still here to talk about it.
I won't be


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Some people are believers of the conspiracy theories, others just want a simpler life like our grandparents had. You know the type, canning, preparing for emergencies, reusing and re-purposing things. I believe the majority of us want to be able to take care of our families, and know in our guts that things are not right. Some times they really are zebras, most of the times they are just horses. When you get where you don't trust that someone has your best interest at heart you start to notice more of their flaws. 

I hope this makes sense to you. I will tell you that we don't all agree on things but we all want to have the same end result. We want to be self sufficient, be able to cloth and feed our families and not be dependent on the government to save us.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

101Vet said:


> I guess I have just been a little taken aback by what seems to be a common leaning towards conspiracy beliefs. Again: not at all speaking against those that hold the beliefs. I am just trying to get a sense of why it is so firmly entrenched in prepper culture.


The reason there are so many conspiracy theories is because there are so many conspiracies. 

It's sort of like if you find out your wife has been cheating on you for years...you eventually never trust anything she tells you again.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

People believe in conspiracies because they probably smoke a lot of dope and that makes them paranoid. 

Others are just idiots that see what they want to believe.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Some times it is not a conspiracy. In this case he said it , it was his words no denying it. So if we are to judge a man by what he says and what he does. Then so shall Obama be judged. But there will be those of you who still will deny his own words.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

101Vet said:


> Let me preface this post with the following: I have been completely overwhelmed by the knowledge and hospitality of the members of this forum. What I am about to ask is strictly because I am seeking to understand, not AT ALL to criticize, condemn, etc.
> 
> My question: as I have eased into prepping, I have definitely been surprised at times by the ideological worldview that seems to be part and parcel of being a prepper. I am NOT a democrat. I think Barack Obama is a REALLY bad President.
> 
> ...


Being a prepper means you are preparing for unforeseen eventualities. Of course we study up on what we need to do in the case of the natural disasters sometimes occurring in our area. But it also means that we try and figure out how to handle unusual situations. What would happen if a situation like what is occurring in Syria happened in the United States? How about something like the fall of Yugoslavia?

Many of the guys here, like Smitty, Denton, Slippy, Arklatex and a few others are also students of history. They KNOW these types of crazy far out political issues are possible here, maybe not likely, but still possible.

That being said, some are expecting society to collapse on a daily basis. Some are even disappointed when it does not. (Although personally, I think those guys would be some of the first to have their bodies burned if that did come to pass.)

Me? I have been at this prepping thing a while. I have most of the big stuff covered. I am just here to hang with a few of my friends and have a few laughs.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

One of the cool things about this forum is that there are pepole here for all kinds of reasons. We learn a lot
from each other and share our insights. Very interesting to say the least. To some of us what you would call a 
conspiracy theory some pepole on here believe 100% is going to happen. Like the collapse of the dollar most that 
are prepping for that say it's a question of when not "if". And most of us learn a lot about prepping from each other. 
SO,, Welcome come join us and if you don't have anything good to say about anyone,, Come sit next to me


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Look there's two types of people in this world. Those who mash their crackers up before opening the package and those who do it after when putting crackers in their soup. Of course some people don't like crackers, others don't mash them up and others still like to put things on them. But if we only talk about the people who mash them up before or after we may forget about the other types. Until we meet one. 

The government only talks about things that they want to see you do and nothing else. Especially all the things they do that that they don't want you to do. Like kill people in power because they don't agree with you. They do it every day. Look at drone strikes in Pakistan. They say drones are surgically precise yet families have peices of drone missels with the serial numbers still intact that killed their uncles children and mothers whom had no military interests save to hide from it. But you never hear about that. Instead you get to see a cardashions backside or a skank on a ball licking that prat Madonnas face. And then you talk about it like your in the know. 

If a government says it. I believe the opposite.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I will say because most people are scared.
some ,they need a valid excuse to prep and a reason to give people they know and associate with so they can answer the why do you do it question.
and the real preppers in my eyes are the ones who just want to get back to being self sufficient they don't really care about conspiracies they just want to be left alone and most have seen what and how crazy the everyday people will do and get in an emergency or disaster and want no part of it. these want to keep their family's safe and not have to worry about what they are going to do.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

If everyone was alike this world would " suck " ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, this world is made up of all kinds of people ,,,,,,,,,,,,, some good ,,,,,, some bad ,,,,,,,,,,, but good or bad they show us right from wrong and we can work on our life to be better then there's ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, my great grandmother thought me how to prep , my uncle thought me how to hunt , farm , work for what you want ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, I just do what I was thought and live the best way I can ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, now being disabled life is harder ,but it gets done a little at a time ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, so if anyone thinks prepping and wanting to live a good life is a conspiracy ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, DO NOT knock on my door when SHTF ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

There are as many opinions here as there are members. You can not just make a broad generalization. As far as conspiracy believing goes, I will pose a question. If conspiracies do not exist then why has Congress exempted itself from insider trading laws? When you start trying to reason the outrageous, things that do not make sense, follow the money and generally you find answers. Now not every theory is correct or provable but no harm in looking at things with a jaundiced eye prior to making decisions or forming an opinion.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

We prep because our grandparents taught us to survive depression and war. We prep because where we live electricity may be out in the winter for a week or two easily. As my wife told her son yesterday, we prep because you kids are too blind and trusting that the government will save you.
As far as conspiracy theories? My wife eats them up l


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Whoops. As I was saying, my wife loves conspiracy theory like murder mysteries for the same reasons. Entertainment.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well great point. Not exactly sure why prepper folks seem to be more open to embracing odd conspiracy theories than some other groups..other than maybe a lot of conspiracy theories turn out to be factual over time. Thats what keeps me from being closed minded on the topic anyway. Now when it comes to space aliens I aint falling for it.


----------



## Quietsurvivalist (Apr 26, 2015)

I think most preppers aren't members of online forums

So when you see a large number of tin foil posts its easy to think every body thinks that way. Reality is different

A 1/327inf

Good to see another Eagle here


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> People believe in conspiracies because they probably smoke a lot of dope and that makes them paranoid.
> 
> Others are just idiots that see what they want to believe.


Just because I'm paranoid doesn't mean they *ARE NOT* out to get me.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

It's all a government conspiracy Hank, I'm telling ya!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Right right..even paranoid schitzophreniacs can have real enemies..and hypochondriacs can get sick and die. Guess one of the big deciding factors for me involves the super secret illegal guv'ment spy center in Utah. Had some astute conspiracy theorists keep me up to speed on that project for several years before they got busted and John Q. Public really figured out what was up on that. I spent a long time thinking the alarmists were crazy.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Stuff like alien reptilians with holographic projectors that drink human blood seem kinda silly ya? There's more evidence to support Bigfoot than there is that. Break out the tinfoil right? 

Absolute power corrupts absolutely. History has shown us this time and time again. There are few Gandhis in this world. There are som very corrupt global powers in play right now. To think something won't go bad is a failing. To think nothing will go bad is to be an ostrich. It's better to prepare and stay alert. In my opinion there will be no warning whatsoever the collapse or invasion or take over attempt or whatever will eventually happen will simply just happen. No real warnings save hindsight. 

I'd much rather have a fighting chance to keep my family healthy and safe while it works itself out. If nothing major happens and God willing that is the case, there's no harm setting up a good food rotation and preps learning how to garden can dry preserve grow hunt etc. All very good skills to have. 

Hunting alone is a good thing even now. With all the GMO hormones and chemicals used in modern farming deer moose elk and bear as organic and healthy as anyone could ever have.

Oh ya. Rabbits. How could I forget rabbits. Those tasty little chickens of the forest. I could live off rabbits and dandelion salad.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Us nice Hindu's are prohibited from hurting our fellow animuls. Sorry. We buy our meat at the store where no innocent critters have to die. We pray over the poor unfortunate victim before eating which helps to nullify the poisonous substances it might contain. See? lol


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Us nice Hindu's are prohibited from hurting our fellow animuls. Sorry. We buy our meat at the store where no innocent critters have to die. We pray over the poor unfortunate victim before eating which helps to nullify the poisonous substances it might contain. See? lol


Sounds like I am reading the wrong book! Funny enough they have a temple dedicated to the rat God and they share food with the rats, eating out of the same containers and taking bites where the rats have. I can't make this stuff up. Google it.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

a lot of the theories are started by the very people who it's about --to hide the real agenda which usually turns out a nasty way to separate you from your money somehow and make you happy about it.
aliens unless they are from Mexico, then I have never seen any but I would be a fool to say we are the only intelligent life in the universe and we have the only planet that can support life.
bigfoot ok, we have more evidence that it exists(right sasquatch) than we use to convict and put people on death row so what needs to really be looked at is why? if you apply the money factor well a large rare possible endangered and protected species living in remote areas of the wilderness possibly on the large heavy wooded areas the logging companies want and on the oil rich areas under the woods then they have a problem and can not roll in a strip out the resources.
what ever this could go on and on.
people don't like other people sticking their nose in their business unwanted so stop it.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

We discount conspiracy theorists, but really their theories are nothing more than chaos theory. The path to an Orwellian future will not happen in one sweeping move, but a thousand smaller moves. To preppers and survivalists, it's all a slippery slope. 


Most of the knuckleheads in this forum are fanatical conservatives. There are a few closeted-moderates, and 3 democrats (all safely chained in the basement). That pretty much sums up the ethnicity of this tribe.

I didn't get a harrumph from that guy!


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Ralph Rotten said:


> We discount conspiracy theorists, but really their theories are nothing more than chaos theory. The path to an Orwellian future will not happen in one sweeping move, but a thousand smaller moves. To preppers and survivalists, it's all a slippery slope.
> 
> Most of the knuckleheads in this forum are fanatical conservatives. There are a few closeted-moderates, and 3 democrats (all safely chained in the basement). That pretty much sums up the ethnicity of this tribe.
> 
> I didn't get a harrumph from that guy!


So, is that the audience that you wrote your book for? - The 3 democrat chained in the basement?


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't get too excited about conspiracy theories, they are theories right, and a theory is simply an idea that has yet to be proven. Boredom is the most likely culprit, one really has to have a lot of time on their hands or nothing better to do.


----------



## Farva (Aug 26, 2015)

I'll go ahead and make a couple of broad general statements that I think are true, Those arrrrreeee

1. It is likely that almost all Conspiracy theorists are preppers of one kind or another. The end of the world is serious business and you have to be ready for it. In a lot of cases that would include enough tin foil and egg cartons to cover the inside of any of the rooms upstairs in case you have to move out of the "Command Center" suddenly, two internet connections, enough slim jims and red bulls to "Stay in the game", making sure Mom gets up to go to her second job, And a Mosin, of course. Wants a bunker.

2. It is not likely that all Preppers are conspiracy theorists. Most of their fears are more mundane. Bad storm, Flood, job loss, sickness. Wants a homestead.

You're more likely to meet 1 online because the have something to say and will say it. 2 for the most part is learning and chewing the fat, and as another has said here, most of 2 isn't even here because they have other stuff to do.



Ralph Rotten said:


> I didn't get a harrumph from that guy!


Here, hand these out in lieu of pay. 



Quietsurvivalist said:


> I think most preppers aren't members of online forums
> 
> So when you see a large number of tin foil posts its easy to think every body thinks that way. Reality is different
> 
> ...


It is good to see other Eagles here

D 1/327inf

Cool


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

First off, anyone who does not see what Obama is and what he has tried to to the country, is just not very aware.
Conspiracies make for good discussions, and maybe make for better plans.


Welcome from Florida.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> People believe in conspiracies because they probably smoke a lot of dope and that makes them paranoid.
> 
> Others are just idiots that see what they want to believe.


 I don't think smoking dope has anything,,,,,,What were we talking about? You going to eat those chips?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

101Vet said:


> Let me preface this post with the following: I have been completely overwhelmed by the knowledge and hospitality of the members of this forum. What I am about to ask is strictly because I am seeking to understand, not AT ALL to criticize, condemn, etc.
> 
> My question: as I have eased into prepping, I have definitely been surprised at times by the ideological worldview that seems to be part and parcel of being a prepper.
> 
> ...


I thought I would let all of my forum members post before I attempted to tell you the truth. So to start, I disagree that most preppers share a common belief in conspiracies. Most do not desire to look deeply into a broader spectrum, than their current worldview of their individual rights and a prepared mindset within that single arena. Although I believe one should, if for no other reason to qualify the past, current, and future world events. One thing I do know is that history repeats itself....... another is their are always agendas and they are usually not beyond your ability to uncover them, for rarely are the complicated beyond discovery.

As for myself, theorist or theories? No, I wouldn't say so.... but I have read most and even studied them. I would say simply that I have keen eyes and a keen nose. In other words I know when I smell a rat, and I know when I see something that is amiss. I have smelled many a rat, and seen much that just doesn't add up.

Two final thoughts...... you can find some truth in many conspiracies, and uncover the propaganda of a hidden agenda in others. Finally, the truth will always reside in the light. Beware of the darkness of this world and the dark powers that rule it.


----------

